# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  cytologia nosa > interpretacja

## kamilinho

Witam
Moja sytuacja jest nastepująca:
5 lat temu mialem operacje przegrody nosowej, jednak nie chce sie to zagoic do konca, rana sie odnawia. Poszedlem do lekarza, dostalem skierowanie do laryngologa (naczynioworuchowe zapalenie blony sluzowej nosa). Laryngolog przepisal mi poczatkowo sterydy (buderin) + tabletki > byla moprawa ale niewielka. Dostalem skierowanie na:
-tomografie komp. zatok
-cytologie nosa
-do poradni  alergolog icznej
Na tk zatok jeszcze czekam (mam pod koniec lutego). Bylem u  alergolog a, zrobilem badania na podstawowe alergeny > wszystkie proby ujemne. Od  alergolog a takze dostalem skierowanie na cytologie. W przypadku gdyby eozynofile wyszly minimum10% mialem isc na badanie IgE. Gdy dostane wyniki z tk wybieram sie do laryngologa. Narazie prosilbym o interpretacje wynikow cytologii - niepokoje sie bo nie bardzo sie mieszcze w normach. Oto moje wyniki:
mikroskopowo w preparatach stwierdzono:                                                         normy:
komórki nabłonka: Na 15 pól                                                                            21 pól
komórki nabłonka walcowatego
a) migawkowe 88% bez migawek, zmiana kształtu, piknotyczne jądra                   42-85%
b) kubkowe 12%                                                                                            15-20%
•sposób złuszczania: pojedynczo i skupiska
komórki warstwy podstawowej 0%                                                                    0-6%
komórki nabłonka płaskiego 0% a) zasadochłonne b) kwasochłonne                     0-35%
•sposób złuszczania:
CCP inne:
komórki nabłonka 30 : 70 komórki napływowe                                                   55 : 45
komórki napływowe: Na 9 pól                                                                          24 pola
granulocyty kwasochłonne (eozynofile) 0%                                                       ~2%
komórki metachromatyczne (tuczne-bazofile) 0%                                               ~1%
granulocyty obojetochłonne (neutrofile) 100% stopień lizy I, II                           ~86%
limfocyty 0% makrofagi 0%                                                                            ~9% ~2%
drobnoustroje: bakterie
fagocytoza:
makroskopowy obraz śluzówki nosa:
1) barwa ML –czerwono-sina MP – czerwona
2) połysk ob.
3) charakter powierzchni gł
4) obrzęk ML (+2) MP (+1)
5) wilgotność średnia
6) polipy
7) ilość i charakter wydzieliny mierna, śluzowa

----------


## kamilinho

Pomoże ktoś? Będę bardzo wdzięczny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cierpisz na naczynioruchowy neutrofilowy nieżyt nosa. Jest to choroba nieuleczalna ale można pròbować regeneracji śluzówki, ponieważ rzęski są unieruchomione ze względu na przewlekły stan zapalny 100% neutrofili na to wskazuje. Mogło dojść do uszkodzenia śluzówki po rozległym zabiegu w nosie, nie wiem czy miałeś również zabieg na małżowinach nosowych ? Wykonaj tomografię zatok i sprawdź czy wszystko jest w porządku, jeżeli tak to zajmij się regenaracją blony sluzowej nosa, pomaga akupunktura minimum 12 serii co kilka miesięcy, nasonex okresowo, płukanie nosa  ale nie wodą morską bo podrażnia, lepsze są zwykłe ampułki soli fizjologicznej i uważaj na konserwanty w preparatach do nosa, mukolityki np Deflegmin kilka dni co jakiś czas . Oraz leki homeopatyczne . Szczepionka do nosa na odpornosc rownieź pomoga . To powinno pomóc łagodzić objawy. A tak po za tym jak się czujesz ?

----------

